# BIO TROPE hgh



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

Any one used or heard of it.

Ingredient is

Somatropin (r-hGH 191AA Sequence) 10IU

comes in

10 vial X 10IU + 10ml solvent per box


----------



## S123 (Jun 14, 2013)

Never heard of them, if you already bought might as well take it...


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

S123 said:


> Never heard of them, if you already bought might as well take it...


 From USA apparently used by the pros along with a generic brand he does also. Apparently proper good, just wondered if anyone had tried here. Haven't bought it yet.


----------

